# Crookham Manor, Berks - July 2013



## LittleOz (Jul 17, 2013)

My flexible friend very kindly bought me a new Sigma 10-20 this week, so I figured I'd better show it a location slightly more upmarket than my recent outings, preferably where I can sate myself with a little corridor porn. So, a blast down the M3 was called for...

I'm not going to bother repeating the depressing history of the place as I'm sure we all know it now. And judging from the numerous recent reports and well-trodden paths, everyone and his dog has preceeded me.

On with some pics... 

































































What is this metal-lined room???





















Sadly the library was securely locked 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## ocelot397 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm surprised no one's smashed that mirror yet...


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 17, 2013)

Lovely shots  thanks for sharing


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jul 18, 2013)

lovely pics, tis a great place for corridor porn indeed.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice one, looks like you've got to grips with the lens already, fantastic shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice little report there


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 18, 2013)

Amazing it aint been smashed up yet,ace photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jul 18, 2013)

Love it! Good report.


----------



## alex76 (Jul 18, 2013)

is that another fire place gone by the stairs???


----------



## Romford Reject (Jul 18, 2013)

Love the shot of the wheelchair


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 18, 2013)

alex76 said:


> is that another fire place gone by the stairs???



Most have gone now. I think I only saw two left intact, neither too impressive.


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 18, 2013)

Romford Reject said:


> Love the shot of the wheelchair



LOL, that was from the corridor - I feared the scooter was out of reach so shot it through the hole in the locked door, only to walk round the corner and behold it in all its glory. Liked the shot though and thought it was a bit different.


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 18, 2013)

*Nicely done!! Dread to think what the 'metal' room was used for!!*


----------



## davesmart (Jul 18, 2013)

This in shots is defo a RESIDENT EVIL setting


----------



## darbians (Jul 19, 2013)

Great stuff. I never see the stage when I went!! Always good to see something new.


----------



## Tizzme (Jul 22, 2013)

Excellent shots ! And thanks for the stair porn


----------

